# I want to install Windows 1.0 in VMware or Virtualbox



## Derek12 (Jan 23, 2011)

I know it's strange but I want to install it for curiosity about an ancient OS , but I don't get it to work, every time I boot it the screen is all distorted and full of artifacts and the system case beeps like crazy and more artifacts appear while the screen is scrolled anyone knows if it's possible? I selected IBM graphic adapter and using MS-DOS 6.22







Many thanks


PD:If I leave Windows 1.0 to boot, even when I know isn't working properly because of the artifacts and beeping I get this









another PD: I tried with virtualbox... the artifacting and beeping are gone but I get a bunch of weird symbols that scroll and lets to the same display that the second screenshot...


----------



## hellrazor (Jan 23, 2011)

Seems like the usual Windows to me


----------



## RejZoR (Jan 23, 2011)

I've had a similar problem when i wanted to install Windows 98 (first edition, not SE).


----------



## Derek12 (Jan 23, 2011)

hellrazor said:


> Seems like the usual Windows to me



The same as Windows 7/Vista/XP/98/95/3.x 


--------------------------


I have installed MS-DOS 5 and while in vmware still artifacts, in virtualbox I get what seems to be the loading screen but stays there forever and doesn't boot.








ED:
I have reinstalled and now i get this: lol


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 23, 2011)

/curious


----------



## Derek12 (Jan 23, 2011)

Now it's working... but the mouse isn't and renders it almost useless but at least I can open programs





ED: Works also in VMware though the boot screen is corrupted


----------



## LittleLizard (Jan 23, 2011)

LOL. the oldest windows i have is 3.1 (courtesy of my father)


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 24, 2011)

I've got a copy of windows 1.0 and DOS.2 but no longer have an 5.25" floppy drive capable of reading the disks so I took it outside with some lighter fuel and had me an ceremonial burning 

The king is dead long live the King


----------

